# do i?



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

my boss is selling her marine nano for £250.

comes with corals and a few fish and inverts!

looks amazing from pics but i have nver had a marine tank :scared:

do i?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

Do it, bargain of the year if you're upto it.


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

If you have little or no experiance of tropical fish keeping (marine or fresh water) DON'T!!! Marine fish are very suseptable to the slightest change in their environment such tempreture, salt content, acidity, amonia etc. Neglect any of these and you will have a tank full of expecsive dead fish.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

alan g a said:


> If you have little or no experiance of tropical fish keeping (marine or fresh water) DON'T!!! Marine fish are very suseptable to the slightest change in their environment such tempreture, salt content, acidity, amonia etc. Neglect any of these and you will have a tank full of expecsive dead fish.


If you don't know what you're talking about, DON'T bother posting. Marine fish are no more susceptible to changes in ammonia or temperature than freshwater fish.

I think the OP has plenty of fishkeeping experience.


----------



## aaron1969 (Mar 10, 2011)

sorry have to disagree there if if fish are not worried about water change then why do we do acclimate are new fish drip method and yes the fish are harmed by water change IE nitrate ammonia invert are very delicate You can not tell people that it not because the poor guy will bring every thing home and watch it die.Best thing to do is take all the water with you and do a straight swap at home BUT remember its best to ask or even better read before you decide to do marine and a novice without a lot of know how. you can trough money at the hobby and get no were fast.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

aaron1969 said:


> sorry have to disagree there if if fish are not worried about water change then why do we do acclimate are new fish drip method and yes the fish are harmed by water change IE nitrate ammonia invert are very delicate You can not tell people that it not because the poor guy will bring every thing home and watch it die.Best thing to do is take all the water with you and do a straight swap at home BUT remember its best to ask or even better read before you decide to do marine and a novice without a lot of know how you can trough money at the hobby and get no were fast.


Since when do fish 'worry' about water changes? 

We acclimatize fish to accustom them to potentially significant differences in _physical_ parameters such as pH, salinity and temperature, not _chemical _parameters such as ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. Marine fish acclimatize quite well to elevated nutrient levels. A properly established tank should suffer no rises in ammonia or nitrite above 0ppm/0mg/l.

The OP is a woman, not a guy. Also, what ae you dithering on about a 'straight swap' with the water?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Keep it nice boys and girls


----------



## aaron1969 (Mar 10, 2011)

OK so we empty a tank move all live rock stir up the bottom .Then i suppose there will not be any change in the water or even better we should put the fish and inverts into a new set up that has not gone through nitrate cycle .OK so fish do not get affected by ammonia so why do we buy kits to test water .Live rock starts to die off with in a hour of having no oxygen causing nitrate spike yes i agree fish do take time to die if nitrate starts and is left .I think the best way to advise someone on there first thought of getting a complete set up is to ask them what fish corals inverts they have do they know how to feed them what to do NOT yes go for it because its a good deal all pets need us to look after them so I'm sorry if i upset people but i would not go into any sport hobby without doing research first the poor woman has never even had a gold fish come on!!! But at least he asked first


----------



## aaron1969 (Mar 10, 2011)

Chillinator said:


> Since when do fish 'worry' about water changes?
> 
> We acclimatize fish to accustom them to potentially significant differences in _physical_ parameters such as pH, salinity and temperature, not _chemical _parameters such as ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. Marine fish acclimatize quite well to elevated nutrient levels. A properly established tank should suffer no rises in ammonia or nitrite above 0ppm/0mg/l.
> 
> The OP is a woman, not a guy. Also, what ae you dithering on about a 'straight swap' with the water?


dithering on about??? if the person is going to take full set up its better to take the water from the tank as it would be less stress for the fish


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

aaron1969 said:


> OK so we empty a tank move all live rock stir up the bottom .Then i suppose there will not be any change in the water or even better we should put the fish and inverts into a new set up that has not gone through nitrate cycle .OK so fish do not get affected by ammonia so why do we buy kits to test water .Live rock starts to die off with in a hour of having no oxygen causing nitrate spike yes i agree fish do take time to die if nitrate starts and is left .I think the best way to advise someone on there first thought of getting a complete set up is to ask them what fish corals inverts they have do they know how to feed them what to do NOT yes go for it because its a good deal all pets need us to look after them so I'm sorry if i upset people but i would not go into any sport hobby without doing research first the poor woman has never even had a gold fish come on!!! But at least he asked first


Live rock doesn't start to 'die off' after an hour provided it's kept moist and suitably aerated. How do think it's shipped to the UK? Disturbing the substrate won't cause toxin levels to increase by any number, all that will happen is a temporary discoloration of the water due to suspended substrate particles.

I never said that marine fish aren't affected by ammonia, I quite clearly stated that they're no more affected by ammonia than their freshwater counterparts and that the reason for acclimatization is not related to levels of ammonia, nitrite or nitrate.

Also, how do you manage come to the conclusion that the OP has never even kept a goldfish?



aaron1969 said:


> dithering on about??? if the person is going to take full set up its better to take the water from the tank as it would be less stress for the fish


Going by your grammatical and punctuation mistakes it was quite hard to deduce exactly what you were saying... Singing:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

aaron1969 said:


> OK so we empty a tank move all live rock stir up the bottom .Then i suppose there will not be any change in the water or even better we should put the fish and inverts into a new set up that has not gone through nitrate cycle .OK so fish do not get affected by ammonia so why do we buy kits to test water .Live rock starts to die off with in a hour of having no oxygen causing nitrate spike yes i agree fish do take time to die if nitrate starts and is left .I think the best way to advise someone on there first thought of getting a complete set up is to ask them what fish corals inverts they have do they know how to feed them what to do NOT yes go for it because its a good deal all pets need us to look after them so I'm sorry if i upset people but *i would not go into any sport hobby without doing research first the poor woman has never even had a gold fish come on!!! But at least he asked first*


i own 4 fish tanks. 1 goldfish and the other 3 tropicals. i wor in a maidenhead aquatics and my old boss has been keeping marines for 10 years so i have a support network around me!

why have you assumed i havent got fish?

and yes thank you! i am female! not obvious enough from my pics?


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow, way to jump to conclusions and throw in a bit of sexist stereotyping whilst you're at it. :thumbup:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

siberiankiss said:


> Wow, way to jump to conclusions and throw in a bit of sexist stereotyping whilst you're at it. :thumbup:


i know! was an innocent question!


----------



## aaron1969 (Mar 10, 2011)

first of all there was no sexism meant i did not look at your signature pic so sorry about that.Maybe next time you might let people know what you mean by never done marine keeping!! when you work in a freshwater/marine shop but then maybe it is true you have never done marine ? i have been to the maiden head down my way and they do not have a clue?All i was trying to do was reply to the thread that was started with out being told the whole story! so before we jump on the bandwagon of male chauvinist
then I'm afraid I'm not your man i have two 5x2x2 full reef tanks and have plenty off help along the way at the end of the day all i was doing was stopping another person starting up and wasting money on something i thought they did not know enough about.And as for being picked up on my grammar and punctuations maybe you should give people proper advice insted of pulling it out your arse:thumbup:


----------



## aaron1969 (Mar 10, 2011)

Chillinator said:


> Live rock doesn't start to 'die off' after an hour provided it's kept moist and suitably aerated. How do think it's shipped to the UK? Disturbing the substrate won't cause toxin levels to increase by any number, all that will happen is a temporary discoloration of the water due to suspended substrate particles.
> 
> I never said that marine fish aren't affected by ammonia, I quite clearly stated that they're no more affected by ammonia than their freshwater counterparts and that the reason for acclimatization is not related to levels of ammonia, nitrite or nitrate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Highlander1975 (Mar 14, 2011)

lil_muppet said:


> i own 4 fish tanks. 1 goldfish and the other 3 tropicals. i wor in a maidenhead aquatics and my old boss has been keeping marines for 10 years so i have a support network around me!
> 
> why have you assumed i havent got fish?
> and yes thank you! i am female! not obvious enough from my pics?


Well as a fish hobbyist for over 17yrs i`m very confused also, why did you not state these facts at the start of this thread? and what i find even more puzzling is why are you asking these questions if you work for Maidenhead Aquatics and your "old boss has been keeping them for 10yrs"? Also as one of the main aquatic shops in the south surely you should have this knowledge at your finger tips? :confused1:

I didnt realise this was a forum to harrass other member who were only trying to help with a question, specially commenting on punctuality and spelling it is extremely childish and petty tbh for a grown adult!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Highlander1975 said:


> Well as a fish hobbyist for over 17yrs i`m very confused also, why did you not state these facts at the start of this thread? and what i find even more puzzling is why are you asking these questions if you work for Maidenhead Aquatics and your "old boss has been keeping them for 10yrs"? Also as one of the main aquatic shops in the south surely you should have this knowledge at your finger tips? :confused1:
> 
> I didnt realise this was a forum to harrass other member who were only trying to help with a question, specially commenting on punctuality and spelling it is extremely childish and petty tbh for a grown adult!


For a supposdely experienced fishkeeper, you're missing one or two rather important things...

1) Although the OP may have worked in Maidenhead aquatics, it doesn't necessarily mean that the OP has any experience in marine fishkeeping. Not every aquatic store sells marine fish.

2) The OP didn't start this thread looking for a marine fishkeeping 101, she's asking a simple question as to whether she should invest the £250 in a marine system.

We're not harassing other members, we're trying to make sure that incorrect and potentially dangerous advice isn't given out. If we can't read the advice being given out due to shoddy english, grammatical and punctuation errors, how can its validity be considered?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

aaron1969 said:


> so being aerated is not another term for co2 :confused
> also sorry about you not being on u/r you must join so you can learn some fax about the hobby that is if you do have a marine set up


CO2 is Carbon dioxide, quite the opposite of Oxygen, O2! 

If bacteria on the rock had a lack of O2, they'd be respiring anaerobically, not a good thing! I don't also know where you get the idea that I'm not a UR member, I was a member for two years until last June and I have kept marines on and off, going so far as to propagate my own SPS corals. I don't need to 'learn some fax' as you put it, I have enough knowledge on the subject to be able to give out valid advice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

aaron1969 said:


> first of all there was no sexism meant i did not look at your signature pic so sorry about that.Maybe next time you might let people know what you mean by never done marine keeping!! when you work in a freshwater/marine shop but then maybe it is true you have never done marine ? i have been to the maiden head down my way and they do not have a clue?All i was trying to do was reply to the thread that was started with out being told the whole story! so before we jump on the bandwagon of male chauvinist
> then I'm afraid I'm not your man i have two 5x2x2 full reef tanks and have plenty off help along the way at the end of the day all i was doing was stopping another person starting up and wasting money on something i thought they did not know enough about.And as for being picked up on my grammar and punctuations maybe you should give people proper advice insted of pulling it out your arse:thumbup:


I think it's you that's been pulling advice out of your ass, about 98% of it doesn't make sense. 

If you're so experienced in marine fishkeeping, surely you'd know that aeration does not involve Carbon dioxide!

If you owned an aquatic store selling marine fish, would you honestly let an employee with no prior marine fishkeeping experience maintain marine fish and inverts on a daily basis?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Another thread going nowhere


----------

